# DBZ Burst Limit (PS3/360) Discussion Thread: Demo out NOW on Live and PSN



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 13, 2007)

Comes out 2008 for the PS3 and the 360. First scan


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2007)

Make it look exactly like the anime episodes and I'm in.  I'm expecting multiple character battles a'la DBZ legends this time.  BTW, it looks very Budokai Tenkai-ichi from that scan.


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2007)

Your image link looks broken to me.



It doesn't look any different, but I'm hoping it goes into more depth with the adventure mode. Free roaming around entire planets without load times when you want to explore the cities (as in, you just land in them), and things like that.

Why else make it on the 360 and the PS3 if not for the horsepower to pull off things they couldn't have in the earlier iterations?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't see the scan D:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 13, 2007)

Fixed it with the link from Kribaby. 

It better be something beyond the standard things we've seen from the past DBZ games of last-gen. Looking at the scan it looks similar to Tenkaichi which isn't bad but as said if it is on the 360 and PS3 they can do incredible things with the horsepower those systems carry.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, and if they were to make a similar Tenkaichi game then the Wii version would be pretty much superior as you see how the motion and stuff works today.


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool!
It looks alot like Super DBZ to me. Or should i say it reminds me of it. 
I have high hopes. I hope they add some new idea, otherwise it's just a clone.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 13, 2007)

i hate budakai with a passion,. ths one looks more promising than budakai. hopefully it is.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 13, 2007)

Dont get your hopes up.


----------



## LordVizard (Dec 13, 2007)

i always like the DBZ games, you can't get bored with them, anyway there is also a new one for the WII and thats i think more fun to play couse you really need to move with your hand etc etc then playing with the buttons.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2007)

i hope is like tenkaichi budokai


----------



## Banshi (Dec 13, 2007)

they need to stop whoring the dbz franchise and make one solid game

oops, too late for that now


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 13, 2007)

Banshi said:


> they need to stop whoring the dbz franchise and make one solid game
> 
> oops, too late for that now



now that would have been really great. but impossible. we all know bandai has the rights to DBZ, and bandai only makes crappy games they know will sell cause of their famous licenses. they are right some way though, why pump money into a project trying to make it good when you already know the game will sell anywayz, no matter how crappy it might be. 

p.s. a dbz made by capcom or snk would have been the shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

Man... 

Kinda looks like they are still milking the DBZ games...

This one looks kind of promising though....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 13, 2007)

A game that surpasses BT3? Looks like it.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 13, 2007)

there have already been 2 games for "next-gen consoles"... BT2 and BT3 for Wii..

...anyways i have neither consoles so i won't be picking this up unless it's damn good .. and i mean damn good... so it warrants me to spend 350-500 bucks i don't currently have on a PS3 or 360.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 13, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> now that would have been really great. but impossible. we all know bandai has the rights to DBZ, and bandai only makes crappy games they know will sell cause of their famous licenses. they are right some way though, why pump money into a project trying to make it good when you already know the game will sell anywayz, no matter how crappy it might be.
> 
> p.s. a dbz made by capcom or snk would have been the shit.



Bandai aren't the developers so we can't say it's their fault if the game turns out to be crappy. Capcom did kenichi and it was kinda crappy, way more than any dbz games we've seen on ps2 (except legend) so thats not a fantasy I'll share with you. Snk...I don't know, thoses new 3D kof are a waste of time. I don't trust them anymore, except for their big franchise.



> there have already been 2 games for "next-gen consoles"... BT2 and BT3 for Wii..



:/ they weren't made for next gen (and there was nothing next gen about those game except funny controls), you're playing on words.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

FUCK

Now I want a 360.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2007)

Jaga said:


> there have already been 2 games for "next-gen consoles"... BT2 and BT3 for Wii..
> 
> ...anyways i have neither consoles so i won't be picking this up unless it's damn good .. and i mean damn good... so it warrants me to spend 350-500 bucks i don't currently have on a PS3 or 360.



Doesn't MGS 4 make you want a ps3? Or ffxiii ?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 13, 2007)

They better make the cel-shading look just like the anime effin top notch or I'm gonna be pissed. They're making it on 360 and PS3, use the damn technology!!!


----------



## Pein (Dec 14, 2007)

I just don't want it to be like the tenkaichi games bring it back to the budokai 3 style


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 14, 2007)

looks like tenkaichi


----------



## jebara (Dec 14, 2007)

Jaga said:


> there have already been 2 games for "next-gen consoles"... BT2 and BT3 for Wii..
> 
> ...anyways i have neither consoles so i won't be picking this up unless it's damn good .. and i mean damn good... so it warrants me to spend 350-500 bucks i don't currently have on a PS3 or 360.



wii is not a next gen even  if it came out at the time of ps3 and 360 its not a next gen because of its graghics it is considered of the gen of ps2 each gen is based on its graphics


----------



## Xell (Dec 14, 2007)

Looking good! Sweet they're releasing it for the 360 as well. 

I expect good online play.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 14, 2007)

Great, another boring DBZ game no one I don't care about...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 14, 2007)

No one cares about dbz games that's why they are top sellers.


----------



## NarutoFan22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> I just don't want it to be like the tenkaichi games bring it back to the budokai 3 style



Totally agree with that!


----------



## Jaga (Dec 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Doesn't MGS 4 make you want a ps3? Or ffxiii ?



nope...i know a lot of people like them, but i don't enjoy those games

i just remembered though that Naruto is coming to PS3 in 2008 so that might be something that would lure me to buy a PS3 along with this game... but one of them has to be not just good... but damn good because 400-500 dollars for PS3 plus a 50-60 dollar game isn't something that a regular college student can just take out of his pocket


----------



## Si Style (Dec 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> I just don't want it to be like the tenkaichi games bring it back to the budokai 3 style



The camera angles and the flying system have been the closest to a DBZ simulator. The Tenkaichi system just needs lots of improving, that's all - It's better than a 2D fighting system like budokai


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Friend just showed me this: Deidara & Sasori AMV

Closer views of the scan


----------



## TagZ (Dec 15, 2007)

super dragoballz wasnt made by capcom but it was made by the the guy who also helped make street fighter. Never played it though


----------



## Birkin (Dec 15, 2007)

Jaga said:


> nope...i know a lot of people like them, but i don't enjoy those games
> 
> i just remembered though that Naruto is coming to PS3 in 2008 so that might be something that would lure me to buy a PS3 along with this game... but one of them has to be not just good... but damn good because 400-500 dollars for PS3 plus a 50-60 dollar game isn't something that a regular college student can just take out of his pocket



Just wondering.

Why would you buy, what's most likely gonna be a horrible anime-to-game game,  rather than buying MGS4? Seriously, MGS4 is one of the top 5 anticipated games next year, maybe even first for me. And you'd buy the PS3 for a Naruto game?


----------



## Jaga (Dec 15, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Why would you buy, what's most likely gonna be a horrible anime-to-game game,  rather than buying MGS4? Seriously, MGS4 is one of the top 5 anticipated games next year, maybe even first for me. And you'd buy the PS3 for a Naruto game?



i said it (naruto or dbz) would have to be damn good for me to go out and buy  ps3...

and i don't enjoy MGS games... although i am excited for Snake to be in Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Firestorm (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope they have DBAF characters in it(highly unlikely but still).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 17, 2007)

Website launched



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







DIMPS is making the game so it means the creators of Budokai 1-3 are returning. Badass.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

Hokage #6 said:


> I hope they have DBAF characters in it(highly unlikely but still).



why the hell would they put fake characters in it


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Why would you buy, what's most likely gonna be a horrible anime-to-game game,  rather than buying MGS4? Seriously, MGS4 is one of the top 5 anticipated games next year, maybe even first for me. And you'd buy the PS3 for a Naruto game?



Who give a darn about how high MGS4 ranks in this top, we don't buy games because of that, we buy games we think we will like. Guys like you didn't but ICO caused it had no hype and nobody was talking about it when it came out. True gamers must care about how good is the game, not how hyped it is.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol believe it or not it needs to be more like the psp DBZ game, that one was the best by far.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2007)

thats cos the psp one took the best parts of the sparking (budokai tenkaichi) series, but with the graphics-ish of the budokai series.

thats what this game should do, but better.


----------



## Superior (Dec 17, 2007)

*DBZ-Burst Limit its biggest needs*

*DBZ: Burst Limit - It's Biggest Needs* 
*Characters:*
Character Numbers:
I honestly see no real reason in starting over or cutting down the characters already added. This game has been in production for a long time and I assume what they've been doing with that time and/or will be doing with that time is making each character their own by adding unique attack and not to mention unique energy/rush attacks they used from the show(More detail listed in the 'Move List' section).
Character Uniqueness:
Like I said earlier, they've had a lot of time to work with this and make each character their own unless they've done nothing with their time. This isn't Spike we're talking about so their stipulation of more character=less uniqueness might not apply. I'm confident that on the next gen and with the new developer, the this game should have a huge number of characters and each very unique.
Character Additions 
Even though Spike managed to add lots of characters, they missed a lot of main ones. Some high priority examples would be:

_GT Vegeta (Base, SS, SS2)_
_GT Trunks (Base, SS)_
_GT Goten (Base, SS)_
_GT Gohan (Base, SS, SS2)_
_Kid Krillin_
_Android 14_
_Android 15_
_Assistant Black_
_Baby (Base, Form 2, Form 3)_
_Bio Broly_
_Eis Shenron_
_General Rildo (Base, Sigma, Metal)_
_Ledgic_
_Luud (Base, Full Power)_
_Muchii (Base, True Form)_
_Naturon Shenron_
_Oceanus Shenron_
It would also be a good idea to add a Kanasan Soldier, Meta-Cooler Soldier, and another Frieza Soldier to add more depth to the story. And without henchmen, the story seems really dull and boring in some parts. Other henchmen to add are Garlic Jr.'s movie henchmen, Garlic Jr's saga henchmen, Wheelo's henchmen, Turles' henchmen, Slug's henchmen, Cooler's remaining henchmen, and Bojack's henchmen. And *if* possible, it would be a huge surprise and great add if they could include Hatchiyack (Base, Full Power) to the game.
*Gameplay:*
Personally, I think the Tenkaichi free roam style is the best way to go. DBZ battles were extensive, fast and explosive... But they were also full of lots of hard hits and combos which Spike failed to meet. If they could some how implement a kick button and tweaking the controls, the I think they would be set. They might be able to move dash to the left analog stick or use the Budokai system, hitting over twice and holding it. If they manage to do that, then I'm pretty sure gameplay will be one step forward to being great.
Environmental Damage:
And to put gameplay forward even more, environmental damage has been a huge request for years. When smashed into the ground, miss a beam, fly away from it really fast, and etc. then there should be noticeable, and unique styles of damage all around.
Beam Struggles:
I felt that the beam struggles from the previous games have never been close to reaching the show's versions. Beam struggles should be long, bright, shaky, hard, and huge. You should be able to add boosts to them, get closer or farther away, and make a GIGANTIC explosion when it's all done.
Multiple People At Once:
Everybody knows that this would be huge and it's highly needed. I'm just here to refresh that. But when playing with a team mate, it should be like any other computer in a match(unless being used by a person). When fighting, there shouldn't be any one on one action that if one person gets involved, the other can't. There should be a natural close combat system with multiple characters that if you start pounding away on an enemy, then your partner can join. Team attacks and other special features are essential. When your team mate it in a beam struggle, you should be able to join. When your opponent is about to get hit with a beam, you can knock them out of the way and/or move in front of it and take all of the damage. There should be some king of grapple system where you can hold the opponent and your team mate can do a series of pre-set or manual combos all accessible, or fire an energy attack while your team mate takes no damage.
Character styles:
Character styles are essential if there is to be unique characters. There should be various styles with their own advantages and drawbacks. Characters may have various styles depending on how they fight.
Power:
_-Strong_
_-Slow_
_-Dish lots of damage_
_EX - Broly_
Speed:
_-Fast_
_-Weak_
_-Great at evading_
_EX - Saibamen_
Technician: 
-Great with reversing
-Great with combos
-Average Damage
-Slow
_EX - Piccolo_
Bad Guy:
_-Great At Fighting dirty (Chokes, low blows, etc.)_
_-Weak When Defending_
_EX - Android 13_
Old School: 
_-Slow_
_-More Effective B1s_
_-More Effective B2s_
_-More Effective UBs_
_-Weaker melee_
_EX - Master Roshi_
Brawler:
_-Great In Close Combat_
_-Weaker Energy Attacks_
_EX - Videl_
Blocker:
_-Great With Blocks And Reverses_
_-Tires Opponent Faster_
_-Weaker Melee_
_-Weaker Energy Attacks_
_EX - Android 18_
Weapon Master:
_-Great with weapons_
_-Great with Weapon B1s, B2s, Or UBs_
_-Weaker non-weapon B1s, B2s, UBs_
_-Weaker non-weapon melee attacks_
_EX - Trunks_
Dodging/Teleporting:
Dodging and teleporting should be more free and easy to use like B3. I think dimps managed to capture it perfectly... Enough said.
Health:
I think the health should lower a lot slower. DBZ fights lasted a long time and made the show great. This isn't real life where every fight is short and sweet. We want long, dramatic, destructive battles that make you remember every moment.
*Customization:*
Appearance:
Customization should be similar to Super DBZ but still a little different. There should be a custom option after selection which character you'd like to proceed with. In the custom option, you should be able to customize your character with lots of detail. EX: If I choose Vegeta (Early), I should be able to select if I want the scouter, arm pads, leg pads, armour, body damage in certain areas, the color of my clothes etc.
Move Set:
There should be a preset move list with all of the default moves, but you should be able to switch in and out any moves that were from the show but didn't make it into the default move list.
*Move List:*
Set Up:
The novelists from the previous games were very poor and lacking. The moves should come directly from the show and should be used just like in the show. The set up should have 3 B1s, 4 B2s, and 2 UBs for every character.
B1#1
B1#2
B1#3
B2#1
B2#2
B2#3
B2#4
UB#1
UB#2
Blast Ones:
Blast Ones should be more in game effective. Almost all of the ones from T3 were merely stat booster, explosion waves, or full powers. B1s like Knock Away Attack(Knocks away energy attack), Kaioken, etc.
Blats Twos
I thought the B2s are pretty good the way they are except for the fact that there's very few of them and they're not very interactive.
Ultimate Blasts:
The Ultimate blats should stand apart from the other moves. UBs need to shake the screen, blurr the screen, brighten everything, maybe even slow down times, etc. Otherwise, they're good.
*Create A Character:*
There should definitely be a CAC Mode, it's a HUGE request!
Options:
[Name]
[HUD Name]
[Gender]
Android
Bio Warrior
Changling(Frieza)
Demon(Dabura)
Human
Kaioshin
Konatsa-jin
Luud-jin
Majin
M2-Jin
Makyo-jin
Namekian
Saibaman
Saiyan
Tuffle
[Style(s)]
Power
Speed
Technician
Bad Guy
Old School
Brawler
Blocker
Weapon Master
[Voice]
Young Girl's Voice
Young Boy's Voice
Teenage Girl's Voice
Teenage Boy's Voice
Woman's Voice
Man's Voice
Old Woman's Voice
Old Man's Voice
Robotic Voice
etc...
[Voice Tone]
Humble
Peaceful
Violent
Evil
Good
Neutral
etc...
[Voice Volume]
[Voice Add-Ons]
Metallic Hint
Hissing 
Scratchy

Body Type
Customize the body, fully in depth and in lots of detail
[Body Height]
[Body Weight]
[Clothes]
There should be TONS of variety and lots of detail to customise.
[Melee Attacks]
Similar to MK's set-up.
[Ki Blasts]
You can select the color, size, speed, shape, form, etc.
[B1s, B2s, and UBs]
You can use any from characters or some pre set moves. You can also name your attacks.
[Job]
You can select whether you're a soldier, mercenary, robot, king, etc.
[Transformations]
You can select up to 4 from a list depending on your race.
*Broly:*
I thought Broly deserved more than he got. Movie 8 and Movie 10 Broly are extremely different. The two have very different move sets and act differently. So I think it would be necessary to add a Broly (Restricted) and a regular Broly.

*Goku:*
Goku in T3, let alone the previous games still didn't seem right. If they're gonna get it right, then they need to split him up even more... And while they're there, they need to add yet another Goku.
Kid Goku (Base, Great Ape) [Beginning of DB-Piccolo Jr. Saga]
_Teen Goku [Piccolo Jr-Fight with Raditz]_
_Early Goku [After King Kai's training-Captain Ginyu Saga]_
_Early/Mid Goku (Base, SS) [After Rejuvenation-Before Time Chamber]_
_Mid/Late Goku (Base, SS, FPSS) [Time Chamber-Other World Tournament]_
_Late Goku (Base, SS, SS2, SS3) [Tournament Saga-End of Z]_
_GT Kid Goku (Base, SS, SS3, SS4) [Since shrunk-End of GT] __if theres anything eles let me know_


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

My Las-rifle vs Phaser thread.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2007)

I must... get... a PS3!!


----------



## Si Style (Dec 17, 2007)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> _GT Vegeta (Base, SS, SS2)_
> _GT Trunks (Base, SS)_
> _GT Goten (Base, SS)_
> _GT Gohan (Base, SS, SS2)_
> ...



Far from needed.
Didn't you get the memo? GT sucks


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 17, 2007)

GT sucks but some of the characters are pretty cool.


----------



## Superior (Dec 18, 2007)

wow thanks alot what a waste of time


----------



## Jazz (Dec 18, 2007)

The only good thing about GT was Nova Shenron.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 18, 2007)

i must get a ps3


----------



## Xell (Dec 18, 2007)

You know what they need to do?

Wait until the whole next gen scene picks up a little more, and people have abandoned their old consoles for the newer ones.

I expect there to be EVERY character who's battled in DB/Z/GT. Unique Attacks. Cutscenes so well done, it's almost like a remastered version of the anime (and I'm not talking about the remastered bullshit funimation is spewing out from their asses). 

This needs to be the perfect DBZ game.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 18, 2007)

Dragonball z cannot be stopped. It just won't fucking die....not that i want it to.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2007)

New scan


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Dec 19, 2007)

Judging from the last scan, it looks like it is going to be like Budokai 3 w/ higher resolution graphics and more destructibility/cinematics... this is going to be pretty sick ;-)


----------



## Seany (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy shit! Holy shit! 

They went back to real cutscenes! This is amazing!

God the graphics are just beautiful too


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2007)

This game's going to be great with online play <3


They're fighting side to side now, though -- so it looks like it goes back to the Budokai style fights =p I don't know if that's a bad thing or not though, I don't even remember playing Budokai 3 anymore


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Xell said:


> You know what they need to do?
> 
> Wait until the whole next gen scene picks up a little more, and people have abandoned their old consoles for the newer ones.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the remastered seasons?


----------



## Seany (Dec 19, 2007)

> They're fighting side to side now, though -- so it looks like it goes back to the Budokai style fights =p I don't know if that's a bad thing or not though, I don't even remember playing Budokai 3 anymore


Yeah, Dimps is making it =D

I just hope to god that this game doesn't have that shit dragon rush from 3. That was awful, just awful.


----------



## Pein (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> What's wrong with the remastered seasons?



nothing at all I own the all original dvd's and compared too remastered sets they look like utter shit the remastered sets on ps3 when upscaled looks fantastic,and fuck yeah back to the 2d style


----------



## Xell (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> What's wrong with the remastered seasons?



Just watch the opening..

They talk about cleaning the dirt on the frames, yet they have NOT done that. There's dirt dancing around, even worse than the original DVDs from Funimation.

tl;dr: Funimation are liars. 

Cropping top and bottem. They talk about how the sides show more, but in the long run, the top and bottem are way more important. 

Oh, and it looks all grainy. They made the video look more blue as well. Remember in Goku vs. Vegeta? The sky was a more Green colour, but they changed the colour to a more blue colour and messed up the colours a bit.

This is NOT remastering. Toei themselves have remastered Dragonball and done a much better job in doing so in Japan.

Eitherway, you can either like these or you can hate them. Some people will buy them any ways because they're cheap and the easiest way to get the Freeza saga. I'd rather Funimation just release the DVDs untouched. They had the right idea when they were releasing their Ultimate Uncut DVDs.


----------



## taku (Dec 19, 2007)

That new scan looks amazing. My one gripe would be Vegeta's Saiya-jin Saga model. He's too big & bulky, which has been an ongoing problem in the last couple games.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn DIMPS... Why do they have to make it look so awesome


----------



## Masurao (Dec 19, 2007)

This game looks pretty awesome...definatly gonna pick it up when it comes out.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah it looks really good, I never really bothered with the ps2 DBZ games but I will pick this one up for the ps3 for sure


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Make it look exactly like the anime episodes and I'm in.  I'm expecting multiple character battles a'la DBZ legends this time.  BTW, it looks very Budokai Tenkai-ichi from that scan.



ah legends.  That game is still my favorite out of all of them...though multi player mode is kinda useless with such a small play field, even on the saturn version >.>

Anyway this game looks pretty interesting from what little has been seen.  I know I'm gonna buy it like the sucker I am the day it comes out >.<


----------



## Superior (Dec 19, 2007)

why did they merge my thread with this one


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get a fucking PS3.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> why did they merge my thread with this one



Because there's no need for two topics on the same game.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 19, 2007)

I am seriously buying this one. After Tenkaichi 1 I personally thought they changed the formula too suddenly from Budokai 3.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 19, 2007)

Has this game be confirmed to be 3D. It looks like a Super DBZ. A more advanced Superior Super DBZ.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm already sold. The only question is whether to get it for the PS3 or 360 

*still needs to buy BT3 for the Wii


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure if this was posted or not.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are better quality of the scans from before


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2007)

Aha i wondered if it would go to the Buu saga aswell, and it looks like it does. The last scan, Goku is on the Kai Planet

SS Goku looks wonderful..


----------



## Pein (Dec 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm already sold. The only question is whether to get it for the PS3 or 360
> 
> *still needs to buy BT3 for the Wii



I'm getting ps3 version dual shock all the way


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm already sold. The only question is whether to get it for the PS3 or 360
> 
> *still needs to buy BT3 for the Wii



Just hope PS3 doesn't get jipped out of online mode AGAIN.

I just copped a 360 so i'm good.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Here are better quality of the scans from before



The game looks great. The cutscenes look fairly accurate to the show, at least IMO. The Budokai Tenkaichi series is great but this might surpass it.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 20, 2007)

Is this confirm that dimps is working this game?


----------



## dkirbyj (Dec 20, 2007)

Hehehe... it's kinda weird that the japanese are using the dub names...  

Looks sharp though...


----------



## Hayabusa (Dec 21, 2007)

Hope it has an online vs mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks good, just hope it is more like tenkachi then Budokai. I mean i enjoyed budokai 3 but tenkachi was just more like DBZ and more fun.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looks good, just hope it is more like tenkachi then Budokai. I mean i enjoyed budokai 3 but tenkachi was just more like DBZ and more fun.



Sadly since dimps is making it it will be very much like budokai...although i bet tenkaichi 4 will still be made for the wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sadly since dimps is making it it will be very much like budokai...although i bet tenkaichi 4 will still be made for the wii.



Maybe hopefully they combined both? I mean i don't see why not  

Tenkachi 4 on the Wii wouldn't be bad but man would i want it on a real next gen system. I want like fully destructible environments and huge blast battles and shit like that.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 22, 2007)

they better make the evironments more destructive, and much much bigger, wanna see crators dammit! xD


----------



## spectaa (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't miss a second, cause they are 8 of it...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBXhCbh3CY4&eurl=http://www.jeux-france.com/blog_Gowiix[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bass (Dec 23, 2007)

Goku vs......Tien? 

Game goes from DB to Buu?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 23, 2007)

The fighting actually looks pretty cool there, I'm anxious to see some real videos of it.

Anyway if it goes from start DB to end of DBZ, that would be awesome


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 24, 2007)

Dragonball GT is major fail. Even though I knew everyone's powerlevel, seen every episode of them and Read every chapter of Dragonball, and I think Dragonball and Dragonball Z is the greatest franchise ever I can safely say that DBGT is major fail and they shouldn't add it on the game. I hope they don't anyway, I would still buy it but whatever...


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 24, 2007)

Official Advert:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OqJkZxtp6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, if that's the real music from the advert, that confirms it will have GT, since that's the GT intro music


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

so DB to GT wow i missed one thing though Wii or no Wii?


----------



## Nero (Dec 24, 2007)

ok its cool its next gen but the game will not differ from all the otherbudokai games and thats a shame


----------



## Xell (Dec 24, 2007)

They need to stop calling it Dragonball Z and call it just Dragonball.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> ok its cool its next gen but the game will not differ from all the otherbudokai games and thats a shame



Yes because you played it right? 

@Light - Nope no Wii.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2007)

Xell said:


> They need to stop calling it Dragonball Z and call it just Dragonball.


or Dragonball/Z/GT


----------



## Kayo (Dec 24, 2007)

No Wii? Failure!!!!


----------



## Pein (Dec 24, 2007)

Kayo said:


> No Wii? Failure!!!!



generic wii isn't next gen response


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

Kayo said:


> No Wii? Failure!!!!



Wii already has two, lets move on to the real next gen dbz games.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wii already has two, lets move on to the real next gen dbz games.



As much as I love the Wii, and the Wii DBZ Games, I have to agree


----------



## Slam (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Kaki (Dec 25, 2007)

This is interesting, I have not bought a DBZ game since PS, so I am definentaly feeling this.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 25, 2007)

YEEES, I am happy that the original Budokai's returns XD The cutscenes are awsome and we haven't seen this cool cutscenes since the first original Budokai^^ I will get this game for sure XP

LS^^


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 25, 2007)

*Trailer*


*New screenshots on website*


----------



## Xell (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 25, 2007)

NO MORE BUTTON MASHERS.

I've always wondered how turn based would effect fighting games like such. It would leave a lot more possibility to explore. NOT SAYING IT SHOULD BE DONE. Just wondering.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 25, 2007)

Xell said:


> Loving the song. With Hironobu Kageyama, they can't go wrong.
> 
> 
> Anyways, the cutscenes look great! Reminds me of the first Budokai game with the actual cutscenes. The battling is also similar to Budokai from the looks of things.
> ...



It looks like the Budokai games, but it looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm glad it looks more like the Budokai games since I never liked the Tenkaichi series. Playing those games hurt my hands. D:


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 26, 2007)

From that trailer it looks like to be from the Sayia arc to the namek arc. Hope not.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> From that trailer it looks like to be from the Sayia arc to the namek arc. Hope not.



...missed cell at 0:09?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 26, 2007)

it's sad that there is no Buu saga again, they did not have Buu saga in Budokai too and when Budokai 2 and Budokai 3 came there was no longer awsome cut-scenes as in Budokai  I hope this game will have the Buu saga, I want my favorite character to be in it.. GOTEN^^

LS^^


----------



## Bass (Dec 26, 2007)

Since this is just an upgraded Budokai 1, I expect to see tons of alternate costumes and unique movelists for EACH character.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 26, 2007)

I think they're just keeping Buu under wraps.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Dec 26, 2007)

This game is way better than the Tenkaichi/Sparking series.  Much better graphics and gameplay.



			
				The Captain said:
			
		

> I think they're just keeping Buu under wraps.


I hope so.


Yamcha: Got off me!
Saibaman: But I love you!

Sorry, just had to do that. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> This game is way better than the Tenkaichi/Sparking series.  Much better graphics and gameplay.
> 
> 
> I hope so.
> ...



How can you tell? From what i saw it looked like Budokai 1 fighting, nothing impressive but the graphics and story telling. The fighting was like 20 seconds in total in that little movie.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't get how they can keep making DBZ games.Like seriously, whats gonna be new and great about this one?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 26, 2007)

Personally I liked the Budokai Series, a long w/ the Shin Budokai Series, so it's fine with me if it's similar to them.

Not to say I didn't greatly enjoy the Tenkaichi series, at the moment I prefer it even, but I'm not going to write off this game by any means.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Dec 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> How can you tell? From what i saw it looked like Budokai 1 fighting, nothing impressive but the graphics and story telling. The fighting was like 20 seconds in total in that little movie.


Well for example in the Budokai series you had a choice between 6-10 moves (can't remember the number) while in the Tenkaichi/Sparking series you only had 2 standard moves, an Ultimate Blast, and two other ones that either powered you up or blocked attacks.  To me, that's much better.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> Well for example in the Budokai series you had a choice between 6-10 moves (can't remember the number) while in the Tenkaichi/Sparking series you only had 2 standard moves, an Ultimate Blast, and two other ones that either powered you up or blocked attacks.  To me, that's much better.



Did you play Tenkachi 3? Far more then 2 standered moves, and you got like 4 specials and 1 ultimate. Tenkachi 3 is a huge difference between the first just like B3 is to B1.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 27, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> Well for example in the Budokai series you had a choice between 6-10 moves (can't remember the number) while in the Tenkaichi/Sparking series you only had 2 standard moves, an Ultimate Blast, and two other ones that either powered you up or blocked attacks.  To me, that's much better.



Yes but budokai had very very few moves while the T games included much more...also all of the chars had the same melee style when they transformed but in T games each form had it's own style. 

And the newest games only have 3-4 special moves so it's nowhere near the 6-10 you're thinking.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought the cutscene's were the gameplay and so I popped a bloodvessal. The game still looks pretty fun though. Can't wait for a Jump Super-stars game though.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 27, 2007)

> Yes but budokai had very very few moves while the T games included much more...also all of the chars had the same melee style when they transformed but in T games each form had it's own style.
> 
> And the newest games only have 3-4 special moves so it's nowhere near the 6-10 you're thinking.


excuse me...have you even played shin budokai 2 by dimps? the newest dbz game by dimps that has the best parts of tenkaichi and the budokai fighting system combined.

every single character has an indiviual fighting style, stance and everything.

and the graphics were far better tha tenkaichi.

when tenkaichi came out i wasso excited. when i played it i liked it cs it was new. played story mode and then noticedthe game wasn'tthat great. its not even a proper fighting game. you hide behine mountains andshoot your opponent with energy blasts. if you did end up in close combat, it didn't even look good. and in tenkaichi everyones fighting stke was practically the same.

tenkaichi 3 was updated quite a bit, but costhe graphics arn'tthat great it puts you off. the fighting wasmade better, but its still kinda weird. in dragonball z they don't fight like that.

then look at shinbudokai 2. you can change the camera angle to go behind your opponent so it looks like tenkaichi. the areans are pretty big, but not ridiculously big like in tenkaichi, the graphics all look good and the fighting is real intense fighting.

i'm gonna post a video made myself of shin budokai 2. compare it too the burst limit. its the same, just burst limit has better graphics and some new features to the fighting. tiswa you can see what burst limit will be like.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 27, 2007)

tari101190 said:


> excuse me...have you even played shin budokai 2 by dimps? the newest dbz game by dimps that has the best parts of tenkaichi and the budokai fighting system combined.
> 
> every single character has an indiviual fighting style, stance and everything.
> 
> ...


Yes i do own another road and no you're outright wrong on many counts here.

First of all each transformation of the same character DOES NOT have it's own different unique mellee moves , the stages in it contain NOTHING in them , they're just space and they're infinite space so they're actually bigger than the ones in T games...not that it matters though since there are no walls or objects for you to interact with.

Also you can only transform as one form only...either ssj1 2 3 or 4...that's just stupid....that's almost like how t1 was and was fixed in t2 and 3..

Everything else you posted is weakly worded opinions so i'm not taking my time to counter em...but just compare the charge aura or x10 kamehame ha of T3 and of another road and THEN come and tell me another road has better graphics. 

And for the record the sparking games are dbz simulators more than fighters...that's why us who like dbz like em more.


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 27, 2007)

why the fuck does have to be on the 360 for.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

I cannot WAIT to get this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

dbzNSking said:


> why the fuck does have to be on the 360 for.



It's on PS3/360, time to move on to next gen.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm getting on the PS3, it wouldn't feel right on the 360 for me.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 28, 2007)

do you guys think it will be possible to play online against lets say that I have BL for the PS3 while my friend has it for 360, do you think we will be able to play against each other online?! I really hope sooo XD

LS^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 28, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> do you guys think it will be possible to play online against lets say that I have BL for the PS3 while my friend has it for 360, do you think we will be able to play against each other online?! I really hope sooo XD
> 
> LS^^



I doubt PSN and xboxlive are compatible....


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2007)

Amount of characters expected in this game?


----------



## Monna (Dec 28, 2007)

Its a damn shame Wii's not up to next gen standard. Nintendo needs to get their shit together and release a more powerful Wii. They're missing out on a lot of good games.


----------



## Bass (Dec 30, 2007)

So...an updated Budokai 1? Ehhh, as long as it keeps everything that made Budokai 3 great, it's cool.



> -Confirmed personages to date: *Goku (with 4 different levels from saiyan)*, Gohan (2 levels of saiyan), Vegetates (2 levels of saiyan), Friezer (4 transformations), Cell (4 transformations), Piccolo, Krilin, Raditz, Nappa, Tenshinhan, Nail, Yancha, Saibaman and Ginyu.



Wait...4 levels for Goku? Are they counting Kaio-ken as a transformation again?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 30, 2007)

I guess so. I don't like it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2007)

If they make goku have a kaio-ken it better be when his fucking shit rips off and he goes smacking these mother fuckers around. Anyway thanks for the update, props


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm pretty excited about this tbh, I missed kaio-ken as a transformation, and everything else sounds great as well. I really hope they do add in destructible environments etc. We'll just have to see.

Anyway, someone get an HD version of the trailer please! lol


----------



## Xell (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow. This is one game I'm gonna play A LOT.


----------



## Pein (Dec 31, 2007)

Xell said:


> Wow. This is one game I'm gonna play A LOT.



seriously I put over 100 hours in too budokai 3 and with online I'm sure I will double that time


----------



## Bass (Dec 31, 2007)

New pictures.



Waterfall stage looks sick.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 31, 2007)

Bass said:


> New pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Waterfall stage looks sick.



Awesome :amazed

I liked the guy's quote though haha:


> A quote from Greg himself: "The DB Burst Limit graphics are F*cking Insane!"


woot

I want an HD trailer pleaseee  lol


----------



## Superior (Jan 3, 2008)

i just looked at a few scans and not to be negative but they should have alot better graphics by now for this


----------



## Ronin (Jan 3, 2008)

this is the first time im looking forward to a DBZ game since the budokai series. I hated all the tenkaichi games.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 3, 2008)

^ you probably have never played tenkaichi 3 then.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 3, 2008)

Not only that but to put it bluntly this game is just another budokai, I don't see why he is saw fired up.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

Well this game also have Burst Mode?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

Budokai was a great series, but tenkaichi took it to a greater level, in my opinion. If this is like budokai I probably wont buy it. It probably won't compare in my opinion.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 4, 2008)

Fucking Awesome 

Looks like it'll really follow the anime to the tee. Graphics look really clean and fluid, can't wait to import this for my triple.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 9, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> ^ you probably have never played tenkaichi 3 then.



lol, that fact that you like the tenkaichi series sickens me. tenkaichi isnt a fighting game its all fan service. whoop de doo, 150 characters all of whom have the same combos.... I played your so called good game, and hate it, blayed budokai religously until tenkaichi came out then I stopped, it just sucked that much.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I hope that they make it better then before, because the way it is looking they are just spamming out DBZ games to cash in on its popularity rather then actually make good games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2008)

Budokai > Tenkaichi

Better game engine. Less bullshit.

I honestly don't care about some of the characters in T3.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 9, 2008)

If you like dbz you like tenkaichi more if you like fighters more than dbz you like budokai more...tenkaichi is a dbz simulator not a fighter...and at that it's much better than budokai....it all boils down to what you want in your games.


I specifically do not want to play a fighter when i play dbz cause even budokai doesn't come close to games like tekken and DOA but i want to play a DBZ game...and the best at that is tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 9, 2008)

Dreikoo's correct and besides there is some badass competition online. The larger area of fighting and attempts to add in actuall "DBZ" elements during fighting is what pulled it for me. For ur info Original I was a religious player in Budokai 3 also. actually it was one of my favorite games dating up to Tenakaichi 2. The only thing I didn't like was their system for special, and when tenkaichi came out with real-time everything, not always having to wait for a long ass cut scene from a dragon rush or anything....but anyway I guess if you liek budokai more u just like budokai more.



mystictrunks said:


> Budokai > Tenkaichi
> 
> Better game engine. Less bullshit.
> 
> I honestly don't care about some of the characters in T3.



Explain, because I'm sure T3 has a better fighting engine.


----------



## daveedoff (Jan 10, 2008)

I really didn't care too much for the Tenkaichi games.. they were fun for multiplayer for a while then got extremely boring. I liked the Budokai series more.. Which if you watch the trailer it looks like it's more modeled after the Budokai's


----------



## Xell (Jan 10, 2008)

Argh, I've never felt like this over the Tenkaichi games.

I REALLY WANT THIS DAMN GAME. AIFAIGBAGO['AHGAIH


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats just because DBZ games in the past weren't meant for great graphics, and because its on a new system.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO0Y7ebuO1A&eurl=http://gamercenteronline.blogspot.com/2008/01/dbz-burst-limit-1st-trailer-gameplay.html[/YOUTUBE]

Gameplay video, don't think nobody has posted it yet


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Now I must get an XBox 360 

But is it just going up to the Freeza saga?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 10, 2008)

Mario said:


> Now I must get an XBox 360
> 
> But is it just going up to the Freeza saga?



In the first trailer released, Cell is shown, so no 

No characters beyond Cell are though, so we don't know if it goes to Buu or not.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 10, 2008)

Not really hyped for the moment , I need to see something new.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 10, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO0Y7ebuO1A&eurl=http://gamercenteronline.blogspot.com/2008/01/dbz-burst-limit-1st-trailer-gameplay.html[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Gameplay video, don't think nobody has posted it yet



umm, thats footage from the trailer no need to post that imo.


----------



## Superior (Jan 13, 2008)

i hope its not Budokai stye i hated budokai 1,2,3


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, that video is old.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope it goes back to the old Budokai style, I was never a fan of the Tenkaichi games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2008)

The Original said:


> lol, that fact that you like the tenkaichi series sickens me. tenkaichi isnt a fighting game its all fan service. whoop de doo, 150 characters all of whom have the same combos.... I played your so called good game, and hate it, blayed budokai religously until tenkaichi came out then I stopped, it just sucked that much.


that because every one fight the same in DBZ and the Tenkaichi serie is a true DBZ game


----------



## taku (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy crap, it looks gorgeous. I cannot wait to import this for my PS3. 

New screens, high resolution:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Noticed that the character portraits change expressions during the fight. Little things like that make me happy.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 16, 2008)

time to save up for a ps3 now :\


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 17, 2008)

This game looks awesome and all DBZ games are really fun, so I will definanately get this game. I hope Freiza is good.


----------



## Xell (Jan 17, 2008)

taku said:


> Holy crap, it looks gorgeous. I cannot wait to import this for my PS3.
> 
> New screens, high resolution:
> 
> ...



I want this game so bad. I hope they put a demo up on the 360 marketplace.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 17, 2008)

This effect his ugly, I hope it's just some animation frame that doesn't last long.:


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 19, 2008)

More scans



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## nick65 (Jan 19, 2008)

it seems that you can equip items or some sort by the look of them screens under the lifebar


----------



## spectaa (Jan 19, 2008)

Items  ...


----------



## Slayz (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks pretty damn addictable


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jan 19, 2008)

It looks pretty sick so far, I really like the graphics and the gameplay seems to be on point.  I especially like the pinball effect Vegeta does in that video, and bursts up through the clouds to hit Goku back down ;-) Damn Cool...


----------



## Xell (Jan 19, 2008)

This Game and Brawl are the main games I want this year.


----------



## taku (Jan 26, 2008)

New screens!


*Spoiler*: __ 
















 has DBZ Burst Limit set for July 15, a month before the Dragon Ball live action movie hits theaters.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 26, 2008)

The game looks "pretty" and all but it'll all be for naught if the game play is as stiff as the Budokai ones.

Hopefully they add variety to the combos.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 27, 2008)

Burst Limit is going to bring Microsoft on the map, when it comes to DragonBallZ games, now it can only get better


----------



## Bass (Jan 28, 2008)

New scans.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks to cover up to the Cell Saga only


----------



## Seany (Jan 29, 2008)

^ That's good in my eyes. It means that there will be more material for the sequel. 

Is that Vegeta's final flash? looks amazing @_@


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually it looks not that great...way too similar to the one in shin budokai for PSP.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 29, 2008)

so far it looks like there won't be buu saga. if it includes all sagas +new gameplay I might get this.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

It's whatever to me tbh. I liked Budokai, and I liked Shin Budokai.

The graphics for this are/will be amazing, so I can take it not being tenkaichi style.


----------



## Seany (Jan 29, 2008)

Good thing i never played Shin budokai. I can appreciate this more now.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 29, 2008)

its better just having it up to cell saga with some decent and unique gameplay the having all them characters in tenkaichi 3 with repetive gameplay at each character


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 29, 2008)

nick65 said:


> its better just having it up to cell saga with some decent and unique gameplay the having all them characters in tenkaichi 3 with repetive gameplay at each character



well since it's dimps who are developing this game, they already made a Budokai that covered all sagas, good gameplay and unique characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> Good thing i never played Shin budokai. I can appreciate this more now.



That is true i suppose but you did have to stay 2 years without a such game....shin budokai 1 and 2 both were much better than b3 .


----------



## Gene (Jan 29, 2008)

*New DBZ: Burst Limit Footage*


----------



## taku (Jan 29, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> so far it looks like there won't be buu saga. if it includes all sagas +new gameplay I might get this.



It really can't be said on whether it'll cover the Buu saga or not. The first trailer only had one image of Cell & SSJ2 Gohan, and mostly focused on the Saiya-jin & Freeza sagas. Only recently have we seen magazine scans of anything from the Cell saga. I think it's safer to say that they're releasing info & media a little bit at a time; working their way through each saga. They just haven't gotten to Buu yet.


----------



## Bass (Jan 29, 2008)

Gene said:


> *New DBZ: Burst Limit Footage*



Yeah.....it's officially Budokai 4.


----------



## Bass (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but new pics.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Bass said:


> Sorry for the double post but new pics.



They're old , just bigger.




Bass said:


> Yeah.....it's officially Budokai 4.



Actually it's budokai 6 , it already has like 90% of the stuff that were in 4 and 5 (they were made for psp).


----------



## Gene (Jan 29, 2008)

The mini cutscenes disrupt the pace of the battle. I hope they fix that. Looks really good otherwise.


----------



## Bass (Jan 30, 2008)

Gene said:


> The mini cutscenes disrupt the pace of the battle. I hope they fix that. Looks really good otherwise.



Tell that to the people creaming their pants over the cutscenes....i.e. the same people who prefer story/visuals over fighting mechanics.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 30, 2008)

moar gameplay :3 Tien this time though ^^


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 30, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> moar gameplay :3 Tien this time though ^^



Thanks for that. Tien is awesome. 

The only thing I didnt like about Budokai Tenkaichi is that, Gogeta was significantly stronger that everyone else. I know it should be like that, but there should be an option to even out all the players. That would be great. So Gogeta could fight Yajirobe equally.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Thanks for that. Tien is awesome.
> 
> The only thing I didnt like about Budokai Tenkaichi is that, Gogeta was significantly stronger that everyone else. I know it should be like that, but there should be an option to even out all the players. That would be great. So Gogeta could fight Yajirobe equally.



Not true , gogeta has super slow ki charge , if you can't play for shit you'll get owned with his as easy as with any other.


----------



## Bass (Jan 30, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> moar gameplay :3 Tien this time though ^^



What do you mean "moar"? That's the same video that Gene posted yesterday. 

*got all hyped up for nothing*


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Man even if its for the new console gen I am not that excited, I mean most of the DBZ games I have played get tedious and boring.

The onl one that really excited me was the 1st one I ever played for my ps1, DB final bout.
Was the only one avalibable at the time.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, this game looks pretty badass.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 30, 2008)

Bass said:


> What do you mean "moar"? That's the same video that Gene posted yesterday.
> 
> *got all hyped up for nothing*


Wait, what?

The only one I saw yesterday was the Goku one. I'm sorry if it's been posted already, I really must have missed it.


----------



## Bass (Jan 30, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> The only one I saw yesterday was the Goku one. I'm sorry if it's been posted already, I really must have missed it.



It's alright. I forgive ye.

It's my fault for overreacting. *reps for apology*


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 1, 2008)

I havent played shin budokai yet. Are the characters different in movesets and game mechanics or is it all the same for every single character? Thats what I want from this new DBZ game. Just a little more depth in the game play.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> I havent played shin budokai yet. Are the characters different in movesets and game mechanics or is it all the same for every single character? Thats what I want from this new DBZ game. Just a little more depth in the game play.



So far  most basic blasts seem unchanged...just a bit prettier but not nearly as impressive as they were in the bt games. I still have high hopes for the new gimmicks and ultimate moves but again both genki dama and final flash also remained pretty much the same...i hope they'll add some new stuff that the trailers haven't shown yet.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 1, 2008)

I was just hoping for like spc. punch and kick moves as well as more ki based attacks that are more than just Px4 then E and you know things like that.


----------



## Nero (Feb 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yes because you played it right?
> 
> @Light - Nope no Wii.



no, but prove me wrong...


----------



## Slam (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Superior (Feb 16, 2008)

this game should be good


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2008)

bah. looks FUCKIN AMAZING but doesnt come close to feeling like the dbz we see on tv. Hence y i like tenkaichi more.

i mean i hated the little things about budokai. Some takes a Kamehameha, they need to go flying. Not just pass out and hover in the middle of the air. They better do ALOT of gameplay additions and moveset diversifying to get me to get this one.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Feb 17, 2008)

I only wish that they take the characters and cool elements of the DragonBall franchise and craft an entire new story with it. I don't know about you guys, but I'm getting sick of the same story again and again in every game.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, currently...this doesnt work for me..
Its the same as Budokai 3, nothing new (that matters!9, no awesome new look or anything!

I want everything destructable!
USE the power of the NEXT GEN!


----------



## Seany (Feb 17, 2008)

It is pretty annoying that everyone's combos are exactly the same..


----------



## nick65 (Feb 18, 2008)

wow amazing i didnt knew there was a english one 2


----------



## Superior (Feb 18, 2008)

Is there any new info the that anyone wants to report


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Feb 21, 2008)

Some more scans:

Greatly injured
Boxart is in lower left corner.

Greatly injured

Greatly injured


----------



## Seany (Feb 21, 2008)

It looks like there really is no Majin Buu then.


----------



## Gene (Feb 21, 2008)

What a plain cover...

Also the last two links don't work.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Feb 21, 2008)

Gene said:


> What a plain cover...
> 
> Also the last two links don't work.


I went ahead and uploaded them to imageshack so they should work they.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, that Boxart sucks ass.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

That box art is meh...but I don't care I'llstill probably buy the game at some point.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2008)

No Buu? You gotta be shitting me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 23, 2008)

this blog

Awesome in general, awesome


----------



## Gene (Feb 23, 2008)

No destructible environments? ;_;


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2008)

have they released the intro yet?


----------



## Gene (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## Bass (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmm....nice.

Though the 50+ characters has me interested since Budokai 1 had like...30.


----------



## Saruto (Mar 21, 2008)

Holy crap check this video out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naUxiPfvMvo&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking 1:13 - 1:17, the way Piccolo falls. Epic.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 21, 2008)

"up to the Cell saga" fuck that shit.
This is just the budokai series all over again.
You'll have to wait until the 3rd game to get all the characters and transformations....


----------



## Saruto (Mar 21, 2008)

That's my only problem with this game...but they put a lot of stuff that wasn't in the original Budokai. Drama Piece characters sounds cool, cross-platform and cross-region multiplayer. Updated graphics.....in my book that's worth it.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 21, 2008)

whatever you say


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 21, 2008)

Wont be worth it when they release an updated version of the game 8 months later.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2008)

DBZ fans are willing to take loses look at how well some of the garbage games they put out sold.


With that said I might buy it if I have some extra money lying around.


----------



## Xell (Mar 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Wont be worth it when they release an updated version of the game 8 months later.



8 months of online play fun as well as unlocking all the characters.

I'm still happy about this game, even if they do release a sequel.


----------



## Pein (Mar 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Wont be worth it when they release an updated version of the game 8 months later.



like most games?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 21, 2008)

Pein said:


> like most games?


uhh....No? 
Care to name a _non_ sports game that gets a sequel in less than a years time?
Oh right, other shitty anime games....XD


----------



## Slam (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Agitation (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't the original Budokai 1 game have pre-rendered cut scenes in story mode? that's what made the game special to me, they stopped that in Budokai 2-3, I don't remember any cg cut-scenes after the first one, they seemed to focus more on gameplay then.


----------



## Gene (Mar 21, 2008)

lol over 9000


----------



## Pein (Mar 22, 2008)

Agitation said:


> Didn't the original Budokai 1 game have pre-rendered cut scenes in story mode? that's what made the game special to me, they stopped that in Budokai 2-3, I don't remember any cg cut-scenes after the first one, they seemed to focus more on gameplay then.



I never cared for the cut scenes who does if your a dbz fan since you already know


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> "up to the Cell saga" fuck that shit.
> This is just the budokai series all over again.
> You'll have to wait until the 3rd game to get all the characters and transformations....



I was pretty much sold during the first part of the video, then he said that. Seriously what the fuck? I won't buy this game or rent it, and no plans on DLC. So basically what this game is, is incomplete. The next game will have everything this game has plus more.

Very disappointing, it looks real good, but the devs are just tards for pulling this shit AGAIN


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like they are going to milk it for more sequels..


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2008)

As with every Anime franchise.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 22, 2008)

But why would they do that when people can just buy budokai 3 for like 39 bucks instead of buying this game and then buy the sequel with an updated roster.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 22, 2008)

This game only has a little bit of fighters to choose from. That sucks.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This game only has a little bit of fighters to choose from. That sucks.


It'll have 30 plus, counting movie characters.
Most of the characters play exactly the same with only minor differences, so that's what sucks.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 23, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> DBZ fans are willing to take loses look at how well some of the garbage games they put out sold.
> 
> 
> With that said I might buy it if I have some extra money lying around.



Not me, tenkaichi 1 got taken back 15 minutes after I bought it. Once i found out i couldnt do in-game transformationd it went staright back to the store. I dont settle for BS DBZ games, they're supposed to be top knotch



Skeets said:


> It'll have 30 plus, counting movie characters.
> Most of the characters play exactly the same with only minor differences, so that's what sucks.




I really hate to be a downer, but it really is just another budokai game. 2-d fighting system same moves and a few more characters. The teleport attack is still the same for god sakes, and i bet they still have the same defense system. just by standing still when your opponent attacks you can do highspeed dodges, hopefully they've taken away the dragon rush, and put in something better, at least they've added character assistance. If they could make it a 4-player battle, then i think that would make it a better game. That way goku could fight jeice and berder at the same time, and goku and piccolo could fight raditz


----------



## nick65 (Mar 23, 2008)

First japanese trailer:

RH Plus

New english trailers:
RH Plus

RH Plus

RH Plus

nappa vs goku:

RH Plus

goku vs krillin:
RH Plus

piccolo vs goku:
RH Plus

RH Plus

tien vs tien:

RH Plus

GameplaY: no tenkaichi(sparking meteor) anymore finally!
back to budokai, and aint it looking great!
new item choosing! choose 3 items before the match that will influence your gameplay. everybody has a form! where they get energy around theyre body.
lots of ingame movies while your fighting!
choose your partner, to do example a counterattack against a beam in battle!
(can see in the video of nappa against goku on youtube, or tien protecting yamcha in he amercian trailer)

Characters: well everyone up tp the cell saga, but no jeice, or burtur so far (just captain giny and recoome of the ginyu force). also theyre are movie characters confirmed in the amarican trailers like broly and bardock.

(putted everything together, so people dont need to search it all up)


----------



## Agitation (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the trailers nick.

The english trailers have a lot of better scenes than the japanese one so far, and they're looking pretty damn good too. hehheh Budokai 3 was far better than the Tenkaichi series imo, glad it's back to the old fasioned gameplay.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 23, 2008)

I rather have 3-d fighting over 2-d, larger stages, environmental damage, a stronger A.I. and you're actually capable of dodging finishing moves, not just some cut scene that just weakens the attack.

tenkaichi > Budokai in my opinion.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 23, 2008)

just oticed that METAL frieza is being killed by trunks in american trailer 2, nice that hes in. maybe cooler aswell then, since brolly is in.
that is again 1 character extra.


----------



## Dan (Mar 23, 2008)

Make the game hot and I'm in.

I've never really been able to live out my, true feelings for DBZ.

I usually just button bash. I wanna feel like I'm one with the characters.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Apr 16, 2008)

The U.S. site has been opened with one of the trailers including the Japanese one.

Endless Abyss

Nothing new though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 20, 2008)

Truth be told i'm not really interested much in this game. I've played the psp budokai games and This looks to be the same but with improved graphics and little cutscenes in battle.

I mean they actually nerfed the series a little by taking away stage damage. I mean thats one of the things dragonball is known for right?

I always wanted a dragonball game that captured the feel of the series. The general scope of the battles. And Tenkaichi 3 did most of that for me. Play with a good friend after you get good and u have some epic stuff goin on. I tried going back to budokai and it just didn't cut it.

Shin budokai 2 is cool cuz the characters actually do seem different. But it just doesn't seem like dbz compared to tenkaichi. Theres gonna need to be ALOT of attention put into updating the gameplay, making the characters feel totally different, and just keep me from thinkin this another cheap attempt at cashing in on a franchise.

i luv some dbz but come on now. i'm not on moms tits anymore. i aint blowin cash on bullshit.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 20, 2008)

Any release date? Because I readed in a magazine that it was going to be released on May (Don't know if they were refering to JPN, USA or EU version, though :/...)


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 20, 2008)

i think i heard in a demo its coming out in mid-late july.

AND FUCK DIMPS! FUCK EM! DAMN THEM TO HELL!

They are making this look too good for me to resist buying it. DAMN IT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2008)

just one question, will there be Japanese BGMs in the English version or not?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2008)

second english trailer wins with over 9000


----------



## Donkey Show (May 15, 2008)

You guys check out the demo on the Live Marketplace and PSN?  The game is pretty fucking tight.


----------



## Akuma (May 15, 2008)

is it free?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 15, 2008)

Demos are usually free last time I checked.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2008)

Yes it's free. Pretty cool demo, i like how it plays.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 15, 2008)

Very budokai 3 ish.  Considering I enjoyed that game, I think I'll have a good time with this one once I get the hang of the battle system again.  On the graphics... fucking beautiful. Best use of motion blur in any game so far.  Really impressed.  Better looking than any of the actual OVAs and what not.  This, Ultimate Ninja Storm, and Vesperia are some of the best looking cel-shaded games period.


----------



## nick65 (May 16, 2008)

how the hell do you do your ultimate move??? i did it once on excident but now i dont know how to do it anymoree wryyy


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2008)

nick65 said:


> how the hell do you do your ultimate move??? i did it once on excident but now i dont know how to do it anymoree wryyy



B^ I think.


----------



## nick65 (May 16, 2008)

yeah, youre right. man i cant get all the ingame cinematics... always 2 or 3 how the hell do you activite some.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2008)

Probably one of the better DBZ games of the last years (Fucking hated Tenkaichi), going by the demo. Two of my mates are getting it, but since I'm wasting June's budget on Prizefighter, I'll just have to leech off them.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 16, 2008)

nick65 said:


> yeah, youre right. man i cant get all the ingame cinematics... always 2 or 3 how the hell do you activite some.



It's not complete, but this post might help a bit:


Dow Jones Newswire


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 16, 2008)

it was alright. budokai with better graphics.


----------



## Enishi (May 16, 2008)

> it was alright. budokai with better graphics.



And improved gameplay. And it seems more differences between characters...

... Fuck.. I love the Yamcha strings.... he fights like an awesome martial artist... it's awesome . Also, the drama scene unlocking thing looks like it will give some life to the game... I love it ^_^.

Can't wait until this comes out 

PD: ... And they better add the japanese voices as an option... otherwise i'll have to think twice before buying it (I can't stand the english VAs :/)


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2008)

Watch dem dragonballs bounce!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2008)

The game indeed will have JP voices so don't worry about the bad lip sync.

And to do ultimates you need to have your ki fully charged....this game is very much like shin budokai for psp so it's fun...but i won't lie it's not more of a dbz game than tenkaichi 3...it's just a better fighter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2008)

Wow after playing the demo, I have to say this game is to familiar like all the other games previous (budakai). I am going to say that this is just a HD version of Budakai with a few new tricks and honestly its sad =/

the presentation quality and voice work is amazing though.

doood


----------



## Purge (May 17, 2008)

Hoping to see alot of DBZ Legends


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2008)

I don't. Because most 'legends' were from the shite movies.

I just want Vegeta, Tien, Kid Gohan and Trunks. I'm satiated when I have those.


----------



## hyakku (May 17, 2008)

Is there a reason this game only goes up to the cell saga??


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (May 17, 2008)

hyakku said:


> Is there a reason this game only goes up to the cell saga??



 - Going only up to the Cell saga allows their to be more telling of the smaller DBZ story from the beginning of DBZ to the cell saga. The story isnt rushed

- obviously cause they want to put out a sequel which may incorporate Buu Saga, movies and maybe GT to get more money and make improvements to the sequel


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2008)

Think of this as a redone budokai i guess, budokai 1 only had up to cell as well..next will probably have more, then the one after..

What i want to know is, do they still have those attacks that completely destroy the planet(and the cinematics?) Like in budokai 3? Cause i don't have the demo..could anything tell me?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Think of this as a redone budokai i guess, budokai 1 only had up to cell as well..next will probably have more, then the one after..
> 
> What i want to know is, do they still have those attacks that completely destroy the planet(and the cinematics?) Like in budokai 3? Cause i don't have the demo..could anything tell me?



It won't include such extensive cut-scenes during battle except that aura burst mode. Some ultimates do destroy the stage but again it's much less flashy than before , no shot of earth from space with a big hole in it or anything....just a short flash of the one being hit by the attack suffering and the open and empty stage magically turns into an (open and empty) wasteland.


----------



## Pein (May 17, 2008)

Game is meh 
no 60fps hurt the feel of the game
The button mashing is a pain in the ass 
no visual character damage over time feels like straight laziness

I'll buy it when it drops down in price though also is atari fucking retarded releasing this in between NG2 and MGS4?


----------



## Amuro (May 17, 2008)

Is the demo on the JP PSN? i don't have a US account.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (May 17, 2008)

I think that lack of powering up to do a super hurts the strategy of this game. I'm not to much of the power bar going up by itself. This game is pretty lookin but Shin Budokai for the PSP is a lot more fun to play and has better controls imo.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 17, 2008)

Jf_kyori_2k4 said:


> I think that lack of powering up to do a super hurts the strategy of this game. I'm not to much of the power bar going up by itself. This game is pretty lookin but Shin Budokai for the PSP is a lot more fun to play and has better controls imo.



I cosign psp game being more fun and better control.

As far as the strategy aspect that came with charging, I think the strategy only shifted from finding a time to just biding your time. 

What annoys me though is how much chargin coincides with Dragonball Z and the fucking developers had the audacity to take it out! I mean i already said it. People are only going to replace their charging with sidesteps and shit to wait out their auto charge. With graphics this fuckin good, the charging was something to look forward to. I seriously said fuck off when i realized there was no charging at all. BLASPHEMY! REAL TALK!

 A BUNCH of fighting games have options to turn on/off auto energy guage refill. Its not that hard to think of.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2008)

Lack of charging helps the balance I think. I remember all I had to do in the older Budakai games was pick someone with lots of transformations(Goku) and just charge and transform and not many people would be able to beat that.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2008)

They shouldn't have used "charging" but they should have used some movements with an active aura like the R in shin budokai 2, this games looks amazing but it's auras look ugly and totally un-dbzlike.


----------



## tari101190 (May 18, 2008)

the game looks good.

but i just don't like that they took on pursuit finishers and put in normal teleporting and the newer version of dragon rush.

and i don;t like the auras. they were perfect b4.

i'll wait for the sequel with buu saga characters etc...


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2008)

Dragon Rush was one of the worst aspects in Budokai games.


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Dragon Rush was one of the worst aspects in Budokai games.



Agreed. 100% Truth.

Which is why I perfered the Tenachi series over Budokai after the 2nd one game out.


----------



## Seany (May 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Dragon Rush was one of the worst aspects in Budokai games.



God yes. Truth!

Budokai 2 > 3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2008)

I only played one other DBZ game (don't remember which one it was) and I didn't like the charging ability.  I'm really glad that they took it out for this one.


----------



## CrimsonMoonChild (May 21, 2008)

At first DBZ games were great, fun exciting, and always coming out with new features. Now its just old, they've already squeezed everything out of DBZ, what else can they do it.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 21, 2008)

Well they could make it look great AND play great for starters. Seriously they need to look at all four series and say ok what are the fans saying about them individually and how can we combine those elements and make the perfect DBZ game. I was kinda hoping BL was going to be that but its not. I love it, but its not that perfect DBZ game yet.......


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Super Dragonball Z.


----------



## Ziko (May 21, 2008)

Are you saying Super Dragonball Z is a perfect DBZ game? Haha.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

It has the best fighting system to date for any DBZ game, yes.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 21, 2008)

WELL BRING IT TO THE CURRENT GEN THEN lol. I need to play that game then I guess.......


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It has the best fighting system to date for any DBZ game, yes.


no is not that game is nothing like DBZ it just Steet Figther whit DBZ skins.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

And that's why it's win. A _good_ fighting system. That's what makes a fucking fighter. Not this button-mashing BS.


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> no is not that game is nothing like DBZ it just Steet Figther whit DBZ skins.



Exactly.  I love street fighter just as much as the next guy, but I get tired of QCF, QCF, P


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It has the best fighting system to date for any DBZ game, yes.



WHATTT?!!!!  That game was horrrrrible, the fighting was totally unlike DBZ.  There was no resemblance, the blasts were tiny and didn't resemble the show at all.  How is that the best fighting system?  More like the worst, ever.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Fighting game scrub.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fighting game scrub.



Huh?  I love fighting games, I play Tekken, SC, Virtua Fighter.  I'm no scrub, the street fighter bullshit has no place in a DBZ Universe.  The entire "concept" of Super DBZ is and will always be wack, it has nothing to do with the way DBZ is... How is not liking an extremely shitty game, being a fighting game scrub?


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

He has a point the object of anime video games is to emulate the series. Super DBZ did not do that what so ever.  I did however like the add ons you could use.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (May 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> He has a point the object of anime video games is to emulate the series. Super DBZ did not do that what so ever.  I did however like the add ons you could use.



Yeah, I'm not knocking Street Fighter gameplay, those games are awesome.  This just simply didn't work.  Tenkaichi 3 is the best DBZ Fighter, Burst Limit is looking like another Budokai with better graphics, to me that's just not enough to buy it though.... they should have had more innovation in this one.


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

Damn looks good :amazed


----------



## Ziko (May 21, 2008)

I agree with Bleeding Eyes, maybe Tenkaichi 3 isn't a good fighting game, but it's clearly the best game to simulate the DBZ universe and how DBZ fighting should be.

As for Burst Limit, it's just Budokai 3 with less characters and better graphics...Same attacks, same gameplay... Will give it a try though, since Budokai 3 kicked ass.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (May 21, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I agree with Bleeding Eyes, maybe Tenkaichi 3 isn't a good fighting game, but it's clearly the best game to simulate the DBZ universe and how DBZ fighting should be.
> 
> As for Burst Limit, it's just Budokai 3 with less characters and better graphics...Same attacks, same gameplay... Will give it a try though, since Budokai 3 kicked ass.



Yeah, Instead of going back to Budokai's build, I would have like to seen them revise Tenkaichi.  I always thought Tenkai should have had a Zone of the Enders feel to it.  IE. The gameplay being a bit more natural and arcadey, faster speed and those awesome upwards/ diagonal gamera views.  But hey, we can always hope!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2008)

Here's some new vids, storymode looks better than ever...but yeah i do agree...this will be  a good fighter but not nearly as good of a "dbz" game as bt3.

Naruto should punch her in the vagina 
Naruto should punch her in the vagina 
Naruto should punch her in the vagina 
Naruto should punch her in the vagina 



One thing however that this does right as far as dbz goes is the drama pieces. In dbz seldom if ever chars would start their battles with bloodlust...most of the time they'd simply go easy testing each other and then pause their battle and speak a bit an then one of em would get angry and get serious or things simmilar to that...and the drama pieces do capture those situations/moments perfectly.


----------



## Ziko (May 22, 2008)

Call me a graphic hore, but those movies made me realise..I'm getting this game, and it's because of the graphics!

And aww...Now I'm even more angry for not finding the subbed episodes of DBZ...


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (May 22, 2008)

Tenkaichi was the closest to being the anime, Budokai/Shin Budokai was the most enjoyable to play especially shin budokai when playing with a friend.  Super DBZ = fail. Hyper Dimension felt closer to Street Fighter.  Super DBZ looked like a DBZ/Simpsons video game.


----------



## destinator (May 29, 2008)

Got my new Capture Card today and here 2 screens from the demo.



Could be used as Wallpaper thats why I got rid of the trial thing.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2008)

Jf_kyori_2k4 said:


> Tenkaichi was the closest to being the anime, Budokai/Shin Budokai was the most enjoyable to play especially shin budokai when playing with a friend.  Super DBZ = fail. *Hyper Dimension felt closer to Street Fighter.*  Super DBZ looked like a DBZ/Simpsons video game.



Best DBZ fighter ever, even better than the Banpresto arcade fighting game.   I wish they kept that formula and translated it to the current gen.


----------



## Riptos (May 29, 2008)

Did anyone else notice in the animation at the start of the demo, the characters never got any newer than the Cell Saga!?

I hope to god this doesnt mean we are gonna have to see three of these games before all of the characters are available.

If I'm right it will mean there is no SSJ3, no Gotenks, no Vegetto, no Gogeta.
Might be better to wait for the second one so that at least to the end of the Buu Saga may be covered.

Budokai was awful for only doing tiny bits of plot then stapling on the next tiny bit for the next game. I think thats borderline criminal and I hope to god they arent doing it this time.


----------



## destinator (May 29, 2008)

Riptos said:


> Did anyone else notice in the animation at the start of the demo, the characters never got any newer than the Cell Saga!?



Ehm ... the game ends at the Cell saga...........


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2008)

Riptos said:


> Did anyone else notice in the animation at the start of the demo, the characters never got any newer than the Cell Saga!?
> 
> I hope to god this doesnt mean we are gonna have to see three of these games before all of the characters are available.
> 
> ...


Yes it only goes up to cell saga.


----------



## Riptos (May 29, 2008)

destinator said:


> Ehm ... the game ends at the Cell saga...........



Did you not read the rest of the post after that!?


----------



## Hellion (May 29, 2008)

I was gonna wait for part two but like others have said this game is just too gorgeous to pass up.  

Also I am going to get mine for the 360, I play the demo's for both systems and that one is better


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2008)

I'm getting mine for PS3. I just simply can't play any fighters on the 360 controller. Sure it's acceptable but I'm to used to the PS3's DualShock. 

I can't wait for this though. MGS4, Ninja Gaiden 2 and Burst Limit. My June gaming fiasco.


----------



## Hellion (May 31, 2008)

I was watching a trailer, and I saw Broly and Bardock   I am officially getting this game on its release date


----------



## nick65 (May 31, 2008)

the game is already out in my country holland and belgium i just bought it today.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 10, 2008)

I got the game on release day in the UK and I must say it's pretty awesome. It's not as complete as tenkaichi 3 but I'm sure future releases will be aiming towards that. I love the battle system and obviously the graphics are brilliant.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought it and hated it to death.  Biggest waste of 7000 yen (approx 70 bucks) imho.  I know it's not like the bootygay...er I mean Budokai games 100%, but geeze is it too similar for me to like it.  Not to mention that they stopped at the Cell series as a stupid attempt to make people buy the sequel and not realize that they added in the 100 other characters as a cover up for the fact that they didn't really do much to revamp the system.  Why do I continue to fall into this trap 

Anyway, I definitely would've preferred a Super DBZ or at least a tenkaichi (sparking) system instead.  

At least burst limit looks pretty...geeze >.>


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like it's just as bad as I thought. Still like Budokai 3 best. They should've made it that way, but with more depth (if that's even possible for a DBZ game).


----------



## Hellion (Jun 10, 2008)

I liked Budokai so I guess I am getting it


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2008)

So Dragon Rush isn't going to be in this?

RIGHT?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey does anybody know where I can find a PS3 review.  I am trying to decide which version to get


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2008)

I wasn't planning on getting this game, but suddenly had the urge to go out and get it this morning. Lawl...it comes with a Blue Ray edition of DBZ dead zone 

I'm usually a sucker for DBZ games and have all the Budokai (as well as Tenkaichi) games for PS2 and Budokai Tenkaichi 2 and 3 for the Wii, and thought I was done with DBZ games, but I guess I was wrong


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2008)

I pwn with Vegeta. Even though my mate continuously tries to pull that lame arse Dragon-Rush like shit on me, I Ultimate on his arse.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2008)

I got to rent this game sometime, those commercials are pretty convincing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2008)

I liked this game much more than i though i would from playing the demo and looking it up...the online just hooked me...although there are many vegeta big bang and final flash spammers and a few quitters the majority of people are honest folks and very fun to beat....i'm like ranked 3rd in usa i think lol.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 14, 2008)

And once again, I fall into the DBZ game trap as well. 

Looks beautiful and plays nicely. Although, I prefer the Tenkaichi battle-system much more then this. The features are a bit limited as well, the Tenkaichi series (once again) had more to offer. Still worth the buy, though.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 14, 2008)

burst limit graphics are good, but does it only go up to cell saga? anywayz i think that Tenkaichi 3 would have better game play although the graphics are lacking compared to burst limit. If i had a choice i would chose Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

I think online play kills Tenkaichi 3, im good with the characters given because they all suck after the cell saga anyways. 

Tenkaichi 3 online is to laggy for wii.


----------



## einuberninja (Jun 15, 2008)

I got this game this afternoon, I'm not too far in but I am having a fun time playing it. It's far better than I expected. Kid Gohan is my favorite so far- but I definitely haven't played with everyone yet- so I could easily revise that statement.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Jun 15, 2008)

I played the demo today and i liked it had a great time with Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 3 (its been a long time since i played it so the name may be wrong. Used to play at my buddys ps2)


----------



## NotoriousAndrew (Jun 15, 2008)

I actually didn't think I would liek this game because it looks alot like the Budokai Series(Budokai, not Tenkaichi). I watched a couple youtubes clips of people playing it and I have to admit I think this game is going to kick ass! It's not quite at Tenkaichi's level, but it sure as hell looks GREAT!!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 16, 2008)

My fave is trunks. Long Haired Trunks/w Sword


----------



## einuberninja (Jun 16, 2008)

Kid Gohan is still the win for me- even though I'm midway through Cell saga. I wish I could see the shocked looks of people online when Gohan does in their Super Saiyans. Horrah for the little guy!

I'm sure there are probably better balanced characters out there, but I've already become very biased.

The only other characters I really use are Vegeta, #18 and Tien.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't like the way Vegeta plays, he throws too many kicks for my liking.  I like a character that has a balance between punches and kicks


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2008)

My views on this game. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MbrxLuKb3rM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NotoriousAndrew (Jun 17, 2008)

It's Dragon Ball Z


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> My views on this game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MbrxLuKb3rM[/YOUTUBE]



Bumpin review


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

I enjoyed the review and I probably 100% agree. Its fun but they could have done alot better if they made it like tenkaichi.


Also I just noticed that the rap at the beginning was you, thats pretty funny lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2008)

^Yeah. It feels like a strip down B3 but with nice graphics. 

And yeah, lol, made it for fun and people liked it


----------



## NotoriousAndrew (Jun 18, 2008)

I would really like to see what they do next, in about 2-3 years from now. If they can make games look just as bueatiful as this, but with MORE content and unlockables, then they can have the best game on their hands.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I got to rent this game sometime, those commercials are pretty convincing.


you don't mean the lame kamehameha's commercials?


----------



## einuberninja (Jun 22, 2008)

I didn't even know there were commercials for it- I suppose that makes me uninformed.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 22, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> you don't mean the lame kamehameha's commercials?



Lame!?  I should neg you. J/K Those were funny as hell!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 22, 2008)

Crazy's reviews have improved.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't believe I bought another DBZ game D:

and it only goes up to the Cell Saga 

?40 down the drain.


----------



## destinator (Aug 13, 2008)

You could have bought it for half of that


----------



## Carly (Aug 13, 2008)

My uncle just sold me his tenkachi 3 game since he barely played it. its pretty fuckin awesome considering the last DBZ game i played was Budokai 3. Kinda amazed at how good the mechanics work so much better than budokai 3. Finally the areas are DBZ portion big and the graphics aren't half bad. Plus you start the game off with a shitload of people,enough where i don't even need a memory card. Hope Burst Limit is just as good even though i've read it only goes up to Cell saga, ironically when all the good things come to an end.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope you guys know this is just an enhanced budokai 1 with a $60 dollar price tag. If it was an enhance remake of Budokai 3 with a lower price tag it would of gotten my respect. I've expect burst limit to become a trilogy, just like the budokai and tenkaichi series. With a new release, annually.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 15, 2008)

No one should buy this game its pathetic, I mean come on, even the Gamecube games got past the cell saga and had more characters than this.


----------

